#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-10
<kamusin> holas
<pedro_> wenas kamusin  c3959
<kamusin> que tal :) ?
<c3959> hola pedro_ kamusin
<pedro_> bien bien y ustedes? como va?
<kamusin> aqui volviendo a la realidad xD
<arvaro> hola todos
<arvaro> como estan los huachipatinos de corazon??
<fraxd> hay alguien=?
<arvaro> llegando del almuerzo :)
<arvaro> fraxd alega en facebook que nadie le hablo y estuvo apenas 14 minutos en el canal , asi no mas
<pedro_> hahahaha
<c3959> es la ciudadania empoderada de hoy!
<c3959> el cuarto de libra ahora!!! :-D
<arvaro> eso mismo
<arvaro> chucha c3959 me demore 2 minutos en contestarte... no alegues!!
<pedro_> A H O R A
<pedro_>     _      _   _    ___    ____       _
<pedro_>    / \    | | | |  / _ \  |  _ \     / \
<pedro_>   / _ \   | |_| | | | | | | |_) |   / _ \
<pedro_>  / ___ \  |  _  | | |_| | |  _ <   / ___ \
<pedro_> /_/   \_\ |_| |_|  \___/  |_| \_\ /_/   \_\
<pedro_>                                            
<c3959> arvaro: inexcusable!
<pedro_>                                                                
<pedro_>    [0;1;33;93mm[0;1;32;92mm[0m          [0;1;33;93mm[0m    [0;1;34;94mm[0m         [0;1;36;96mmm[0;1;34;94mmm[0m         [0;1;36;96mm[0;1;34;94mmm[0;1;35;95mmm[0m           [0;1;35;95mm[0;1;31;91mm[0m
<c3959> *c3959 se retira indignado*
<pedro_>    [0;1;32;92m#[0;1;36;96m#[0m          [0;1;32;92m#[0m    [0;1;35;95m#[0m        [0;1;36;96mm[0;1;34;94m"[0m  [0;1;35;95m"[0;1;31;91mm[0m        [0;1;34;94m#[0m   [0;1;31;91m"[0;1;33;93m#[0m          [0;1;31;91m#[0;1;33;93m#[0m
<pedro_>   [0;1;36;96m#[0m  [0;1;34;94m#[0m         [0;1;36;96m#[0;1;34;94mmm[0;1;35;95mmm[0;1;31;91m#[0m        [0;1;34;94m#[0m    [0;1;33;93m#[0m        [0;1;35;95m#[0;1;31;91mmm[0;1;33;93mmm[0;1;32;92m"[0m         [0;1;33;93m#[0m  [0;1;32;92m#[0m
<c3959> ahaha
<pedro_>   [0;1;34;94m#m[0;1;35;95mm#[0m         [0;1;34;94m#[0m    [0;1;33;93m#[0m        [0;1;35;95m#[0m    [0;1;32;92m#[0m        [0;1;31;91m#[0m   [0;1;32;92m"[0;1;36;96mm[0m         [0;1;32;92m#m[0;1;36;96mm#[0m
<pedro_>  [0;1;34;94m#[0m    [0;1;33;93m#[0m        [0;1;35;95m#[0m    [0;1;32;92m#[0m         [0;1;33;93m#m[0;1;32;92mm#[0m         [0;1;33;93m#[0m    [0;1;34;94m"[0m        [0;1;32;92m#[0m    [0;1;35;95m#[0m
<pedro_>                                                                
<c3959> pedro_, mijo que le pasó!
<pedro_>                                                                
<arvaro> que chucha
<c3959> ahaha
<pedro_>                                            _     ___
<pedro_>   __ _ _   _  ___   ___ _   _  ___ ___  __| | __|__ \
<pedro_>  / _` | | | |/ _ \ / __| | | |/ __/ _ \/ _` |/ _ \/ /
<pedro_> | (_| | |_| |  __/ \__ \ |_| | (_|  __/ (_| |  __/_|
<pedro_>  \__, |\__,_|\___| |___/\__,_|\___\___|\__,_|\___(_)
<pedro_>     |_|
<c3959> pedro_, coding:utf-8
<c3959> sino queda la pata con los mensajes xd
<arvaro>                                                      _
<arvaro> __      _____ _ __   __ _  __      _____ _ __   __ _| |
<arvaro> \ \ /\ / / _ \ '_ \ / _` | \ \ /\ / / _ \ '_ \ / _` | |
<arvaro>  \ V  V /  __/ | | | (_| |  \ V  V /  __/ | | | (_| |_|
<arvaro>   \_/\_/ \___|_| |_|\__,_|   \_/\_/ \___|_| |_|\__,_(_)
<arvaro>                                                        
<arvaro> ya po c3959 tirate uno
<pedro_>                             
<pedro_>                             
<pedro_>   mmm    mmm    m mm   mmm
<pedro_>  "   #  #"  #   #"  " #   "
<pedro_>  m"""#  #""""   #      """m
<pedro_>  "mm"#  "#mm"   #     "mmm"
<pedro_>                             
<pedro_>                             
<arvaro> uuuh y ese?
<pedro_>                                                                       
<pedro_>                                                     m           #
<c3959> ahaha
<pedro_> m     m  mmm   m mm    mmm         m     m  mmm   mm#mm   mmm   # mm
<pedro_> "m m m" #"  #  #"  #  "   #        "m m m" "   #    #    #   "  #"  #
<pedro_>  #m#m#  #""""  #   #  m"""#         #m#m#  m"""#    #     """m  #   #
<pedro_>   # #   "#mm"  #   #  "mm"#          # #   "mm"#    "mm  "mmm"  #   #
<c3959> que comió el pedro_
<pedro_>                                                                       
<c3959> ?
<pedro_>                                                                       
<pedro_>                      
<pedro_>                 mmmm
<pedro_>                m"  "m
<pedro_>    #           #    #
<pedro_>          """   #    #
<pedro_>    #            #mm#
<pedro_>                      
<pedro_>                      
<pedro_>          ___
<pedro_>  _      / _ \
<pedro_> (_)____| | | |
<pedro_>  |_____| |_| |
<pedro_> (_)     \___/
<pedro_>               
<pedro_>   ___        ____
<pedro_>  ( _ ) _____| __ )
<pedro_>  / _ \|_____|  _ \
<pedro_> | (_) |_____| |_) |
<pedro_>  \___/      |____/
<pedro_>                    
<pedro_> mickey mouuse
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> pedro_: mickey mouse despues de atropellado!
<pedro_> hahahahaaha
<arvaro>                           (####)
<c3959> arvaro, pedro_ les admiro eso es tener imaginacion pa ver un mickey mouse xd
<arvaro>                        (#######)
<arvaro>                      (#########)
<arvaro>                     (#########)
<arvaro>     __&__          (#########)
<arvaro>    /     \        (#########)   |\/\/\/|     /\ /\  /\               /\
<arvaro>   |       |      (#########)    |      |     | v  \/  \---.    .----/  \----.
<arvaro>   |  (o)(o)       (o)(o)(##)    |      |      \_        /       \          /
<arvaro>   c   .---_)    ,_c     (##)    | (o)(o)       (o)(o)  <__.   .--\ (o)(o) /__.
<arvaro>    | |.___|    /____,   (##)    c      _)     _c         /     \     ()     /
<arvaro>    |  \__/       \     (#)       | ,___|     /____,   )  \      >   (c_)   <
<arvaro>    /_____\        |    |         |   /         \     /----'    /___\____/___\
<arvaro>   /_____/ \       oooooo        /____\          ooooo             /|    |\
<arvaro>  /         \     /      \      /      \        /     \           /        \
<arvaro>     Homer          Marge          Bart           Lisa              Maggie
<arvaro> uuuh casi
<pedro_> AHahahah
<arvaro> si agrandan la ventana se ve bien he he he
<c3959> arvaro: lo mejor el emoticon al medio!! ahahah
<arvaro>                                        .,..,;;;;;;;;,            .
<arvaro>                                           ```'`<!!!!!!;;,.       `!;
<arvaro>                                     ,;;;!!!!!!;;,;!!!!!!!!!;,     !!!;
<arvaro>                                 ,;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!;   `!!!!;
<arvaro>                              ,;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!> <!!!!!;
<arvaro>                            ;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!><!!!!!!;
<arvaro>                          ;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arvaro>                        ;<!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arvaro>                       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arvaro>                     ;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arvaro>                   ,<!'`!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
<arvaro>               ,;-''' .<!!!!''''```````'`<!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
<arvaro>               ,;;;>''`'               .,.'`!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!''
<arvaro>                                       !!!>;,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'`'
<arvaro>                                      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'''
<arvaro>                                     !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
<arvaro>                                   `;!!'''`!!!!!!!!!!!!!!'
<arvaro>                               ,;!>.!! ,;, `!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arvaro>                              ``!!!!!!!!!!!>'!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arvaro>                            uMMx`!'' .,.'`!!;!!!!!!!!!!!!>
<arvaro>                          nMMMM>  ,JMMMMb.`!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
<arvaro>                        ,JMMMMM  uMMMMMMMM <!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>
<arvaro>                       ,MMMMMMM ,MMMMMMMMM>'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>
<arvaro> <$c                  ,MMMP"   uMMMMMMMMMM>'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!>
<arvaro> $"$h          ,ccc, ;MMMP    ,MMMMMP"   " ;!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arvaro> $ `?$.       z$$$$$ JMMM     4MMMMP       !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<arvaro> $ < ?$$c     $$$$$$ MMMM     4MMMP       ;!!!'``_,,_```!!!
<arvaro> ?h`; $$$$c,  ??$$$$ MMMM    .`MMM        ``.zc$$$$$$$h.'`!
<arvaro> `$ <;`$$$$$$hcc,_`" """" ,c$h MMM        c$$$$$$$$$$$$$hc
<arvaro>    `' `$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$.`MM      z$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$h
<arvaro>      ' `$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$h.`4r  ,c$$$$$P"""   .,$$$$$$r
<arvaro>         `?$$$$$$$$$$$$
<arvaro> buuu casi
<c3959> esto es como retro hacer figura ascii
<c3959> :-D
<arvaro> ________0_____________0_
<arvaro> __________0_________0__
<arvaro> ___________0_______0__
<arvaro> ____________0_____0__
<arvaro> ____________0000000__
<arvaro> _________0000000000000___
<arvaro> ____000000000000000000000000_
<arvaro> ___00000000__00000__000000000__
<arvaro> __000000000__00000__0000000000__
<arvaro> _0000000000__00000__00000000000__
<arvaro> _0000000000__00000__00000000000__
<arvaro> _0000000000__00000__00000000000__
<arvaro> _000000000000000000000000000000__
<arvaro> _000000__________________000000__
<arvaro> _000000__________________000000__
<arvaro> __000000_________________00000__
<arvaro> ___0000000_____________000000__
<kamusin> :o
<arvaro> _____0000000_________0000000__
<arvaro> 0_0_0__ 00000000000000000___
<arvaro> 0_0_0______00000000000______
<arvaro> 000000_______00000__________
<arvaro> __000_______0000000_________
<arvaro> __0000____00000000000_____
<arvaro> ___00000000000000000000000_0_00
<arvaro> ya mejor paro, han creado un mountruo
<c3959> aaa! ese se nota!
<c3959> (que será?)
<RunAwaY> nas
<c3959> hola RunAwaY
<RunAwaY> hola c3959
<c3959> hola RunAwaY
<RunAwaY> un eggdrop XD
<RunAwaY> xD
<arvaro> oye c3959 y tu diseño ??
<c3959>                     #####
<c3959>                   #########
<c3959>                  ###########
<c3959>                 #############
<c3959>                ###############
<c3959>                ###############
<arvaro> y cago c3959 fue mucho para el jajaja
<c3959> buu
<arvaro> que paso c3959 ?
<c3959> mucho caracter
<arvaro> jajajaja
<RunAwaY> flooding ..
<c3959> *c3959 queda como pollo*
<c3959> ahaha
<c3959> arvaro: ChanServ tiene la culpa de todo!
<arvaro> al fin transbank me aprobo mis integraciones :)
<arvaro> jajajaja
<arvaro> espera c3959  esto lo arreglamos altiro
<arvaro> listoco c3959
<c3959> :-)
<c3959> ahora no sere exiliado!
<RunAwaY> Asi si XD
<RunAwaY> mnmnmn waith ..
<sortega> hola a todos
<RunAwaY> nas XD
<arvaro> que onda RunAwaY tanta entrada y salida?
<arvaro> hola sortega
<sortega> como estan?
<arvaro> cagados de calor
<c3959> hola sortega
<RunAwaY> arvaro toqueteando cosas de mi cliente irc ... XD hace tiempo que no usaba esta shell y no queria que saliera el noob msg de lamer en mi whois XD
<arvaro> jajajajaja da lo mismo RunAwaY
<RunAwaY> Quizas para ustedes no pa un IRCsaurio como yo XD
<arvaro> demas
<RunAwaY> Bueno y que onda qui o solo es venir y quedar away?
<RunAwaY> Xd
<arvaro> c3959  y??
<arvaro> RunAwaY por lo general dar jugo quejarse y si alguien pregunta algo, responder, esque tamos la mayoria en la pega
<RunAwaY> me too ..
<RunAwaY> okis lo clasico del Irc .. algunas cosas no cambian ..
<RunAwaY> XD
<arvaro> te sientes como en casa?
<RunAwaY> seeee
<RunAwaY> jajajajja
<arvaro> RunAwaY eso que no has entrado al canal de gnome chile
<arvaro> pura accion por esos lados jajaja
<RunAwaY> hace mucho que no entraba a irc ... desde lso tiempos de reuna (irc.cl) y bueno el #linux nunca fuimos muy amistosos tampoco :P
<arvaro> aca intentamos serlo
<RunAwaY> el usuario Linux a cambiado mucho .. Por lo que ahora es facail ser amistozo con los n00bs
<sortega> pero el c3959 es el mas pesado de todos
<sortega> cuidado con el
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> cuidado sortega te puede leer y jodiste
<RunAwaY> nah! al /dev/null con los pesados no estoy para calentarme la cabeza con nadier
<sortega> arvaro, ahora que tiene op me puede mandar al exilio
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> jajaja uuuh
<arvaro> una pelea justa
<sortega> jajajajaja
<arvaro> uuuh ser armo!!!
<RunAwaY> scano
<RunAwaY> upsss
<RunAwaY> ./scano
<RunAwaY> mnmnmn
<sortega> arvaro, xD
<c3959> sortega arvaro: ...
<c3959> prefiero un pesado que un malvado (para sortega)
<c3959> :-D
<sortega> hace tiempo que no provoco algun evento sobrenatural
<sortega> xD
<c3959> arvaro: y que se cuece en gnome chile?
<c3959> yo no entro porque se me cae internet ahaha
<c3959> sortega: chii! y el 21/12/2012 te parece poco??!!
<sortega> aaaaaahhhh
<sortega> pero ese esta programado por mis maestros
<sortega> del caos y destrucción
<sortega> jajajajaja
<c3959> ahahah xd
<c3959> fiste a salfate anoche? xd
<c3959> sortega^
<sortega> naaaaa
<sortega> ese eres tu
<sortega> xD
<c3959> oigan... se tiene pensado alguna actividad al grupo para cerrar el año?
<c3959> arvaro pedro_ kamusin sortega ^
<kamusin> un asado?
<c3959> por ejemplo
<c3959> su amigo secreto, si oncecita, un museo etc etc
<sortega> arvaro, como tan mala onda para no contestarle al cabro jajajajajaja xD
<pedro_> podriamos juntarnos a hacer algo
<sortega> +1
<c3959> pedro_: podrias desarrollarlo? xd
<c3959> sortega: +2 (win!)
<kamusin> c3959, organizalo tu ps :P
<sortega_> c3959, n + 1 donde n es tu numero xD
<c3959> kamusin: el sortegaes un as de organizacion he he!
<pedro_> c3959: no :-P
<c3959> sortega: necesitas duplicidad para ganar, doble maldad!
<pedro_> c3959: el sortega_ lo organizaria en Talca :-P
<c3959> ahaha en todo caso
<sortega_> pedro_, nop
<sortega_> si el 17 me voy a Stgo
<pedro_> weena :-)
<sortega_> a ver los ultimos detalles para el 21
<sortega_> xD
<pedro_> asado de bienvenida
<c3959> ahahha, se le salio el "cuco" al seba xd
<pedro_> hahaha
<sortega> pedro_, c3959 kamusin en que lugar se podria hacer un asado?
<kamusin> hasta en la calle
<kamusin> :P
<c3959> sortega: una parrilla yo cacho?
<c3959> por que en olla, es carne al jugo
<c3959> en horno... hmm... carne al horno?!
<sortega> en plaza italia, en plena rotonda
<sortega> xD
<arvaro> pa celebrar a huachipato???
<c3959> ahhaha
<arvaro> igual en enero podriamos hacer algo
<sortega> hay que acompañarlos
<c3959> si se vio esa camiseta en redes sociales, arvaro multi-hincha
<sortega> ese era cristianvirtual
<sortega> como no lo reconociste
<sortega> jajajajaja
<c3959> ahahha
<arvaro> pero si yo siempre he sido de huachipato
<arvaro> desde chiquitito nacido y criado en
<arvaro> heem
<arvaro> heeem
<arvaro> en la ciudad de huachipato
<sortega> jajajajaja
<c3959> arvaro: himno institucional de huachipato en 3...2...1
<arvaro> huachipato
<c3959> ahah ciudad de huachipato po! xd
<arvaro> te llevo en el corazon
<arvaro> gracias a nuestros nobles indios
<arvaro> que han sido romanticos viajeros
<arvaro> lalalala
<arvaro> y asi sigue
<c3959> ahahah
<arvaro> y termina
<c3959> el multicamiseta!
<arvaro> por la patria dios y la universidad de huachipato
<arvaro> es lindo el himno, ah?
<sortega> arvaro, pero sin usar google xD
<arvaro> sortega pero si ya lo cante
<c3959> ahaha no me digan que hicieron googleo a lo rayo xd
<arvaro> c3959 no lo necesito soy un verdadero huachipatiense
<arvaro> nacido y criado en la ciudad de huachipato
<c3959> huachipatiense!
<c3959> lol
<arvaro> tu llegas a la ciudad esa doblas a la derecha, ahi naci yo
<arvaro> en el famoso hospital huachipato
<sortega> donde nacen todos los huachipatienses
<arvaro> construido por el famoso arquitecto patricio Huachi
<c3959> pero eso no es cerca del la comisaria huachipato?
<arvaro> si c3959 es que ahora construyeron otra, hace cuanto que no vas?
<c3959> naah! no eh ido, lo revisamos en el colegio y de eso me acuerdo
<c3959> momentos epicos e historicos en la ciudad de huachipato po!
<pedro_> jahahahaahahaha
<pedro_> los weones tolleros
<sortega> pedro_, para que tan mala onda con los huachipatienses
<sortega> xD
<pedro_> hahahaha
<pedro_> los huachipollenses united
<arvaro> oooh que ofensa a mi pueblo natal
<arvaro> igual les cuento que soy de huachipato hasta el viernes no mas
<arvaro> luego me toma el manchester united
<sortega> xD
<sortega> ese es por lado papa o mama?
<RunAwaY> :D
<arvaro> por ganas no mas
<arvaro> ahora si de aqui al viernes MU no es puntero sere de Barcelona
<arvaro> y luego de vuelta a los all blacks y ahi me quedo a muerte
<pedro_> haahhaahah
<arvaro> ya señores
<arvaro> me largo
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-11
<kamusin> buenas
<pedro_> wena shoros
<kamusin> wena wena
<pedro_> como va kamusin ? primer lunes sin TWD :-/
<kamusin> uta si, el domingo recien me puse al dia
<kamusin> quede pal gato
<kamusin> con el final
<pedro_> haaha estuvo cuatico
<pedro_> super estresante
<kamusin> la jodio
<kamusin> weno weno
<c3959> hola buenas!
<kamusin> pedro_, te pido un favor?
<kamusin> o cualquiera que tenga salida ssh
<pedro_> que tal c3959 ?
<pedro_> kamusin: juegue
<c3959> hola pedro_ kamusin
<c3959> que paso kamusin?
<kamusin> c3959, nada :p. ya me ayudo pedro
<kamusin> necesita hacer una prueba
<c3959> kamusin: aa ok
<c3959> que ahora tenemos que atender la taberna al minuto
<c3959> sino la gente se enoja y comienza a gritar
<c3959> ahaha
<pedro_> hahahaha
<pedro_> los locos reclamones
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1073114
<njin> hola a todo chile
<njin> pedro:^^
<pedro_> hola njin
<njin> hola pedro_, aca con jelo y nieve , y tu caliente ?? te mando por avion un poco de jelo ?? una cerveza jelada ??
<njin> estoy aprendendo pochito para veces el python
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-lens-shopping/+bug/1055952
<pedro_> njin: un poco de nieve estaria bueno :P
<njin> pedro_, jueven va a nievar otra ves, saco foto y te mando
<njin> jeves
<njin> jueves
<pedro_> ok :-)
<caravena> Hola pedro_ kamusin arvaro SergioMeneses zeus
<SergioMeneses> caravena, \o
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-12
<pedro_> wena kamusin
<kamusin> wenas pedro_ que talca
<pedro_> kamusin: bien bien y tu ?
<kamusin> bene bene
<kamusin> con sueño nomas
<pedro_> somos 2
<pedro_> tai viendo alguna serie?
<caravena> Hola arvaro pedro_ kamusin
<pedro_> holas
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> wenas c3959
<pedro_> miau zeus
<c3959> hola pedro_
<c3959> como va?
<pedro_> c3959: bien y tu ?
<c3959> pedro_: aqui con algo de frio
<pedro_> frio?!
<c3959> si xd
<c3959> debe ser por la cercania del fin :-D
<c3959> pedro_^
<pedro_> hahahahahaa
<pedro_> a las 12:12:12
<pedro_> ahi hay que salir arrancando
<kamusin> xD
<c3959> chemimare! falta 1:10
<pedro_> preparense cabros
<pedro_> como todo gira en torno a chile
<pedro_> solo es la hora de chile la que importa
<c3959> no junte agua won!!!
<c3959> ahaha
<pedro_> arranqueeeeen!
<c3959> pedro_: ya paso 12:12:12 12/12/2012?
<c3959> capaz que se equivocaron y tenia que ser estricto
<c3959> "12:12:12 12/12/1212", pero eso tambien ya paso o no? :-P
<pedro_> c3959 hahah
<kamusin> y?
<kamusin> ya comenzo de nuevo la vida?
<pedro_> si, el 21 se acaba denuevo
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-13
<pedro_> wnas
<danielgc> wena wena arvaro, kamusin, pedro_
<kamusin> hey danielgc que tal!
<danielgc> kamusin wena aca bien gracias con harta calor pero todo bien y como esta la cosa por esos lados?
<pedro_> wenas danielgc !! como va?
<pedro_> hola kamusin
<pedro_> que tal cabros?
<danielgc> wena pedro_ aca tirandomelas un rato hahah y tu como estay?
<pedro_> nahahaaha
<pedro_> empezando el ultimo dia de la semana :-)
<pedro_> mañana paseo
<pedro_> wuuuu
<kamusin> bien pos aqui
<kamusin> viendo que sucede
<kamusin> con rony dance
<kamusin> que todos hablan
<danielgc> kamusin xvideos?
<danielgc> que sucede? :)
<kamusin> haha no sabia que pasaba pero ya caché
<pedro_> hahahahaha
<pedro_> la wea chistosa
<pedro_> cago el won
<kamusin> no lo he visto aun :P
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<pedro_> puro sueño
<pedro_> wena c3959
<pedro_> hola SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> don pedro_ como vamos?
<pedro_> bien bien y tu?
<c3959> hola pedro_
<c3959> que tal como estas?
#ubuntu-cl 2012-12-14
<kamusin> nas
<kamusin> nas
<caravena> Buenos días! Amanecí bien :) Como van sus cosas?
<c3959> hola buen dia!
<caravena> Hola c3959
<c3959> hola caravena que tal?
<caravena> Bien y tu?
<caravena> c3959, ^
<c3959> bien bien
#ubuntu-cl 2014-12-10
<rcatorres> hola
<rcatorres> alguien me puede decir donde esta el archivo debian/rules en ubuntu 14.04
